# the madhouse!



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

My first halloween party was awesome! My friends are still talking about it and I had so much fun putting it together and then enjoying the evenings festivities . It was so crazy I am inspired for 2012 to theme the party as the madhouse! 

I have some great ideas and I just need to share, or my head might explode and,.. well, thats just messy.
I love interactive type props and had the idea for a life size game of operation! My "patient" strapped to the operating table,..oversized tool for removing parts ,..maybe bbq tongs. 

The other big thing to make is a padded cell, kind of a bouncy castle for drunken adults lol! I cant seem to find much info about making your own padded cell.

Some funhouse mirrors, bars on the windows,..make a few creepy patients, a straightjacket. I have a story about the place for the invite and will give everyone a tour of the facilitys in small groups, early in the evening. Which will include a baked potatoe room that I will say is a brainwashing room,..which I will have a friend waiting to startle people.

sorry for rambling but I had to let this stuff go somewhere,...anything to add any ideas or suggestions on how to build what I have in mind?

Thanks for listening!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

*interesting...*

but what's a baked potato room?
<3


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like a fun time. Would like to see how you set up for your "operation" game.


----------

